# Home Firearms Safety for MA LTC



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys/girls.

Just a heads up I have a Home Firearms Safety course coming up this Tuesday 08OCT2013 from 1700 to 2100 with seats still available. Class is posted on nrainstructors.org. Class fee is only 75.00 which is reasonable. Will be held at a local VFW that I'm a member at, Post 3260 located in New Bedford, MA. Other classes will be offered. Great course for any family members who are looking to get their LTC. Drop me an e-mail if anyone is interested. More classes to follow. Check us out at primustactical.com.


----------



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

I apologize, the email is [email protected]. Thanks for your time


----------



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

Reduction in price. After discussing with team, we are lowering it to $50.00 due to current Gov't shut down and furloughs. Sign up is still the same way, e-mail or through nrainstructors.org.


----------

